# Geoffroys



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Three baby Geoffs born yesterday.
All doing ok and troop are doing well with all three.
Mum is one of three reared by her mum.
considering letting them rear all three.
Or at least leaving for as long as poss and let mother nature decide whether to remove one.
Any opinions?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations,i would side with leave with parents and see how they cope.Although its very difficult,you would feel terribly guilty if one died,the joys of caring for animals.I guess with your experience you would notice if one was getting weaker.keeping fingers crossed for them.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats wonderful! 

What a lovely thought to know that mum was parent raised and through her experience it'll pass on to the next generation of babies :flrt:

I hope all goes well, Paula


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Peter, congrats on the baby Geoffroys. I say leave all with the family & just observe. You have your cameras so you can watch things from the house. I hope they thrive & grow well mate.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Day four now and all seems fine.
Two on mum at all times and when third wants feed
she swaps with helpers.
So shes rotating well and feeding all three.
All down to her milk.
If not enough she will discard one.
Then we will have to pull.
Not discarded as will take strong one.
Then my missis will finish rearing.
But hopefully she will cope.
Not the missis the mum geoff..lol.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Clever little Geof, she sounds like a natural :flrt:
Hope she continues to provide enough milk

Goodluck, and grats!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pics! Pics! Pics! :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Will do Ron as soon as.
Just dont want to spook them and upset the applecart.
Theres usually a runt with triplets but these three are same size.
Will get some oer the next week or so..
There a good family troop.
Thinned out 2 a wee while back.
Put family down to 5.
Always got to try and keep harmony.
Without that its trouble waiting.
These do ok and its 8..
Best thing is watching them learn from others and becoming monkeys themselves.
Can never understand pulling when weaned.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

One fell when spooked with bee.
Now inside.
Will try to hand rear and get back.
Gives other two more of a chance.
Was always plan so relluctant to deviate from initial plan.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Picture of the one that fell yesterday.
He is feeding ok--took .5 for most of the feeds and .7 for first feed today.

Harder to feed than normal as used to mums nipple.
First few were drops at side of mouth but seems keener now.

Never an easy task as you can only do what you can and the rest is up to 
Mother Nature.

The other 2 are still with troop and were both feeding on mum this morning.
If all goes well with the hand rearing he will go back as soon as eating for himself.

Will not be a teadious task as first day to get smell from troop then release.
They will already still be carrying so will accept ok.
Hopefully..


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Peter

Obviously sorry the little one had to be taken away !!!.

Glad to hear all are doing ok though and fingers crossed that things continue as they are.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Still going strong.
Both the twins with troop
And the boy getting hand reared.

Poo and pee without stimulation.
Looking very strong and allert.
But still early days.
Will get pics up as soon as.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Peter

Glad to hear everything is still going well :notworthy:

Look forward to seeing pics and hearing more updates.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great news Peter, Im sure in your care, the babies will all go from strength to strength.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

All three still doing well.

Afraid hand rearing is stopping pics as bernadettes using my office.lol

Going well though and young lad inside very vocal...

Other babies to others born as well.

When job done will get pics up.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

All still doing well.

Two with parents starting to eat solids from mum n dad etc.

Hand reared still a bit relluctant but wont be long..

Another few weeks and the one inside will be back where he belongs.

Learning to be a monkey..lol


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds like all is going well, lovely to hear


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Out of incubator and into cage to get used to climbing a bit.

Poridge and solids now offered....

Once hes eating and drinking ok...

Rub the hands of the troops mess.

Rub him...

In he goes.....

Thats the plan anyway...

Should go ok as othrr two babies there.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent news - I hope the introduction goes well!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

All going well.
All over the place and very vocal.

Calling to troop which is good.

Not interested in solids yet.
But two with troop are.
They do this.

But he will in his own time.
And then not look back.

Then back to troop all going well.

Can never understand how people dont make the effort to get back to troop and sell as pets or keep single till heavy imprinted to make pairing nearly imposable.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Glad to hear little lad is doing well, can't ask for more than that. I am sure reintroduction will be great. 

You said babies born to other too recently. What else has popped?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Put wee one out with troop.
They all went to him to scoop up.
He was having none of it.
Four weeks and doesnt know hes a monkey.
Will put him out in the security of his cage.
Let him get used to them.
When hes achieved that.
100% confident troop will except..


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Still not lookibg at solids..lol
Only poridge...

Showing alot of interest in troop now.
Calling and going to them.
Just need to see him eat solids...

Then he can go in..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He sounds like a stubborn little critter! :lol2:

I hope he starts eating sollids soon and can get in with the troop.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Now eating solids.
But still looking for feeds of milk.

Had on wire a few times and he wasnt freaked.

Put inside for short spells and all were ok.
They dont try to scoop as hes not crying.

Will feed tomorrow morning and put in with troop and monitor.
If he beds down with them then job done.

Got a small vid of him feeding that ill put on.
You will see him draw ears back at me.

Which is good as hes not to imprinted.
Bitting like mad now..especially me.

Again good ss none like getting handled...

So hopefully tomorrow job done...lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's sounds very promising! :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Hes been in with troop a good 5hrs.
No problems..
He gets his space when needed.

All knots removed from fur as big sister gave a good groom.
Which he didnt mind..

Will continue next couple feeds to him.
If he beds down with troop..
Job done..

Still gives great joy to see.
And still shows theres no need for hand reared pets...

Bit of effort from keepers is all thats needed and should be what all try to achieve..


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Few pics i promised...
Cant work out how to put feeding video on.
But ill getthere in the end.
Old age..lol








Hand reared baby back with troop.








Him with his sibling sister








Dad and daughter with 2 reared by troop








Dad and 2 troop reared.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking good Peter, congrats on a sucessful reintroduction!


----------

